# hi wass up



## mattsbro613 (Jul 22, 2003)

hi. hey dvsdave A.K.A. david wats up? im joinin ur site.

I would like to become a techie. and i dont know how. can you help me. P.S. dvsdave this is matts brother
_________________
Brett


----------



## dvsDave (Jul 23, 2003)

Welcome to ControlBooth.com!!! 

Glad to see you want to follow in your brother's footsteps and join the wonderful world of technical theater!! We'd be glad to help you in any way we can! I guess the first thing to do would be to talk to the drama teacher at your school. Are you going to be going to Heritage or Stone Bridge? And what do you want to do as a techie, do you like working with lights, working with sound, building sets, etc? (You will do all these things but its cool to know what your strengths are) 

Let us know and tell your brother that you want to become a techie!!  

Welcome aboard!!

dvsDave


----------



## mattsbro613 (Jul 23, 2003)

well i dont think there is a drama teacher in our school. remember im only in 8th grade.i think i want to work with lights and set construction. i think im goin to heritage. but i really dont know.


----------



## Mattech (Jul 24, 2003)

You could also see if there are any comunity theater groups in your area.

Here are a few basic steps: Find a theater to work in.
Buy lots of black clothing.
Obtain some tools.
Build some sets, focus some lights, etc. etc.
Bad mouth some actors.
Run the show.
Go to cast and crew party.
Start next show.

No seriously, be active in school and comunity theaters and talk to as many people as you can, thats the best way to learn. There are lots of interesting people in the teater, meet as many people as you can, and ask lots of questions.


----------



## ship (Jul 26, 2003)

And most importantly, keep your eyes on the work and don't get a big head. 

Even the seemingly most idiot of the crew will have something to teach you good or bad. If you start thinking you are the king of the world once you know a few things, your ears will close to learning all the more. The tech people that learn the most are not only the ones that ask the questions but also just concentrate upon their job at hand, quietly do it, study it, learn it, than go on to improve upon it or teach it once they thoroughly understand all about it even if only the proper way to hold a wrench. Why does it open up and need to be tightened in one direction but not need any extra work in the other? They quietly sweep the floors if needed and don't think how much better they could be at focusing the lights much less designing them etc. You will get your chance, the person that's the best follower is also the best leader.

Enjoy the theater world backstage, it's fun to be had, but keep focused if you really want to have fun and learn the tricks.


----------



## CurtainPuller (Aug 3, 2003)

> Buy lots of black clothing.


haha....true


----------



## TechDirector (Aug 6, 2003)

The way I see it, you start out as a techie on the very first day that you have been in theater. The more you know, the better of a techie you are. Just start out with what you know, and build up from there (for me, sound and the use of tools was very easy to me). Everyday you learn something new. Since I joined Controlbooth.com, I have learned so much about lights, sound, set construction, and much much more. Just stay tuned to Controlbooth.com, you'll learn alot of stuff quick.


----------



## mbenonis (Sep 7, 2003)

*bump*

Hey Brett,
Are you in 8th grade this year, or are you now in high school?

(Assuming you meant that you're in 8th grade right now) It's too bad that you may go to Heritage. SB is a great school, and we really could use people willing work their tail off at SB next year.

-Mike


----------



## SBHSTECHIELB (Sep 9, 2003)

hey,
if you do go to SBHS i could hook you up in tech,
Alex Neumann AKA L.b.
Soon to be Head Tech


----------

